# Học cách đặt két sắt đúng phong thủy



## toilaaido (19/4/22)

Học cách đặt két sắt đúng phong thủy Theo quan niệm phong thủy, vị trí và hướng đặt két sắt trong nhà có ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến vấn đề tiền tài của gia chủ. Vì vậy, công ty sản xuất sổ da tại tphcmđây là một vấn đề cần được đặc biệt quan tâm. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng biết hướng đặt sao cho đúng phong thủy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hướng đặt két sắt ở đâu? Trước tiên, hướng đặt két sắt phải nằm ở những nơi có nhiều vượng khí và đón các nguồn năng lượng tốt. Thông thường, công ty sản xuất sổ bìa davị trí này nằm chéo góc với cửa chính. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đặt ở hướng Đông Nam (hướng tài lộc) hoặc đặt theo hướng tốt với tuổi của gia chủ. Két sắt phải được đặt ở một vị trí không thể nhìn thấy từ bên ngoài. Điều này nhằm giảm thiếu xác suất trộm cắp, bất kể bạn giàu hay nghèo. Hướng đặt két sắt trong nhà không nên quá lộ liễu, tránh bị người khác dòm ngó. Két sắt đặt quá lộ ra ngoài sẽ khiến gia chủ không thể tụ tài. Hướng mở cửa két kiêng điều gì? Hướng mở cửa két cần phải quay về hướng tốt so với tuổi của chủ nhân hoặc ưu tiên quay ra chéo hướng cửa phòng. Bạn cần tránh tuyệt đối việc để cửa két sắt mở ra trùng với hướng cửa. Việc này dễ khiến tiền tài bị tẩu tán ra ngoài, khiến tài lộc của gia chủ theo đó mà bay. Không gian có chật chội đến mấy thì trước mặt hướng đặt két sắt cần phải rộng rãi và sáng sủa. Gia chủ không nên tận dụng khoảng không này để chứa đồ đạc. Làm vậy sẽ phạm phong thủy, dẫn đến cản trở tài lộc và tiền bạc của gia chủ. Hướng mở két cũng không nên đối diện cửa sổ, nếu không thay đổi được thì cửa sổ phải luôn đóng. Theo quan niệm dân gian, gió lưu thông nơi cửa sổ sẽ cuốn đi hết tiền tài trong két sắt. Đặt gì bên trên két sắt? Ngoài những vật phong thủy ra, bạn không nên để bất kì vật dùng nào khác lên két sắt. Những vật phẩm tốt cho phong thủy và thu hút tài lộc bạn nên đặt lên két sắt là thiềm thừ, tỳ hưu và đồng tiền hoa mai. Thiềm thừ: có tên gọi khác là cóc tài lộc, là biểu tượng cho vượng tài. Thiềm Thừ vốn là yêu tinh xấu, được Tiên Ông thu phục, cải tà và đi muôn nơi giúp đỡ người nghèo bằng cách cho tiền họ. Khi đặt Thiềm Thừ trên nóc két sắt, bạn phải đặt sao cho hướng phần đầu vào trong nhà, chéo với cửa ra vào. Tỳ hưu: tuy là mãnh thú nhưng Tỳ Hưu lại mang ý nghĩa tốt lành. Hai sừng của nó có tác dụng trừ tà. Đặt Tỳ Hưu trên két sắt sẽ giúp thu hút tài lộc về cho gia chủ. Đồng tiền hoa mai: Đồng tiền hoa mai mang hình dạng cánh như hoa mai đang nở rộ. Có tác dụng xua đuổi tiểu nhân, giúp gia chủ nhanh chóng thăng quan tiến chức, rộng đường quan lộ. Trên đây chỉ mới là kiến thức cơ bản về vị trí và hướng đặt két sắt. Nếu muốn kỹ càng hơn, bìa da đựng bằng tốt nghiệp bạn có thể tham khảo thêm các chuyên gia phong thủy. Để tìm xem trong nhà nơi nào có năng lượng mạnh và phù hợp nhất để đặt két sắt.


----------

